
China using CRISPR for Cancer on Live Humans - berdon
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/china-used-crispr-fight-cancer-real-live-human/?mbid=social_fb
======
jseliger
Makes sense to me. In the U.S. we ought to have an informed "right to try,"
especially if we're already afflicted with a fatal disease:
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/08/the...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/08/the-
right-to-try-2.html). That we don't is an ongoing, underreported scandal.

If I had a fatal cancer I would absolutely sign up for experimental / last
ditch efforts in order to see what happens.

------
GordonS
> on live humans

What, as opposed to dead ones?

~~~
berdon
I realize this was a sarcastic comment but...what about "effectively" dead
humans? Those deemed brain dead. I wonder if there might be legal leeway in
"researching" on them?

